# Baby Back Ribs!!!



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2013)

*Baby Back Ribs!!!*

From back when I was AWOL:
These are the first Baby Backs I've done in a long time, because this is the first time I've seen them under $5 a pound around here in a long time!!!
Here is a real easy to follow Step by Step for any newbies who may like that kind of thing (One of many ways to smoke BB Ribs):

*Day #1 (Buy & Prep)*
I bought 4 racks, froze two, and here are the other two.
So I removed the membranes, and rinsed & dried them.
Coated with yellow mustard & Rub.
Then I wrapped them in plastic wrap, and into the fridge over night.

*Day #2 (Time to smoke):*
11:00AM----------Fill 2 rows of my AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and lit one end.
11:25AM----------Put AMNPS in MES 40, and pre-heat to 225˚.
12:00PM----------Put Ribs on 2nd position in smoker.
2:30PM------------Double Foil Ribs with the following juice mixture:

*Foil Mixture:*
Apple Juice------------------------------4 ounces
Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade-------2 ounces
JD BBQ Sauce--------------------------2 ounces

2:30PM-------------Also removed AMNPS.
3:00PM-------------Bump heat up to 250˚.
4:45PM-------------Kill heat.
5:00PM-------------Take pics, cut up Ribs, and eat.

These were pretty much "Fall off the bone", which is the way most peeps around here like them.
I like them any way I can get them!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Thanks for looking,
Bear




Best price ($3.99) we've had around here in a long time (Note the regular price---$5.99):







Pretty little guys, at just over 3 pounds a piece:







One with Rub:







Other with Rub:







Just about ready for foiling:







Fresh out of the double foil---MMMmmmmm.........
Juice in bowl from both packages, and ready to separate the fat in fridge:







First rack:







Second rack:







Close shot of a couple of nice meaty Ribs:







Bears first helping:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 6, 2013)

Looks Really good Bear!


----------



## woodcutter (May 6, 2013)

I like them falling off the bone as well. Those look mighty tasty!


----------



## sqwib (May 6, 2013)

Loving those ribs Bear.

Be doing a few Spares next week, hopefully they're as good as yours.


----------



## gwest77 (May 6, 2013)

Some good looking ribs Bear. We like them FOTB here in Georgia also. Well look at that, here's a new (I think) abbreviation for your cooking terms. At least I hope it's new.  

  I just noticed that I now have 33 post so legally now I can post pics


----------



## seenred (May 6, 2013)

Those look great, Bear! 

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Really good Bear!


I Thank You!!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> I like them falling off the bone as well. Those look mighty tasty!


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (May 7, 2013)

.... now you all know how to escape a hungry "Bear" in the wood - throw a rack of ribs at it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking grub there Mr. Bear!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2013)

Looks good John. The red color, what sauce are you using?...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Loving those ribs Bear.
> 
> Be doing a few Spares next week, hopefully they're as good as yours.


Thanks SQWIB !!!

I'm sure yours will be fabulous!!!

Bear


gwest77 said:


> Some good looking ribs Bear. We like them FOTB here in Georgia also. Well look at that, here's a new (I think) abbreviation for your cooking terms. At least I hope it's new.
> 
> I just noticed that I now have 33 post so legally now I can post pics


Thanks Greg!!!

Bring on the Qview!!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Those look great, Bear!
> 
> Red


Thank You Red!!

Bear


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice bear. The pics make me want to get some ribs out of my freezer....


----------



## robp421 (May 7, 2013)

Look good but need to get rid of green beans and try these "wilbur beans" taken from Famous Daves smokehouse.
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/6/67/6717398a_BakedWilburBeans.pdf


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> .... now you all know how to escape a hungry "Bear" in the wood - throw a rack of ribs at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny!!!

Good to see ya !!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good John. The red color, what sauce are you using?...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!!

No sauce, just rub.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 7, 2013)

Nice looking meal there Bear. I might have to get some ribs out this weekend.


----------



## comosmoker (May 7, 2013)

Nice looking ribs, Bear!  Guess what I"ll be smoking this weekend...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Very nice bear. The pics make me want to get some ribs out of my freezer....


Thanks RTBBQ2 !!!

Get 'em out---I hear them calling you!!!

Bear


robp421 said:


> Look good but need to get rid of green beans and try these "wilbur beans" taken from Famous Daves smokehouse.
> https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/6/67/6717398a_BakedWilburBeans.pdf


Thanks Rob!!

Mrs Bear likes to rotate our veggies.

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 7, 2013)

Great lookin ribs Bear!  Look tender, juicy, and succulent!

Great job and thanks for sharing,

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Nice looking meal there Bear. I might have to get some ribs out this weekend.


Thanks Brian!!!

Get 'em out---You know how much you like them!!!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice. I made up some babybacks this weekend also, but yours look better.

Glad to see you're making up for lost time!


----------



## jp61 (May 7, 2013)

Nice looking chow, Bear! 

How are you coming along with your health? It's nice to see you posting again!!







  When you have some free time, hunt down your buddy Al and get his butt back on SMF again.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 7, 2013)

What great looking baby back ribs!  I love the detailed step-by-step....very helpful!

Thanks for the fabulous q-view!

Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

CoMoSmoker said:


> Nice looking ribs, Bear! Guess what I"ll be smoking this weekend...


Thank You CoMo!!!

Don't forget the Qview!!!

Bear


PGSmoker64 said:


> Great lookin ribs Bear!  Look tender, juicy, and succulent!
> 
> Great job and thanks for sharing,
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill !!

I appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## waterswat (May 7, 2013)

I am going to be doing my first ever smoke this weekend and its gonna be baby backs! Could you post what you used for ingredients for your rub? Or anything you recommend. I know there is a lot out there, but that looks good!!


----------



## smoke slinger (May 8, 2013)

Nice looking ribs, did some couple of weekends ago and we also like them falling off the bone.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Very nice. I made up some babybacks this weekend also, but yours look better.
> 
> Glad to see you're making up for lost time!


Thank You Mneeley!!!

Bear


JP61 said:


> Nice looking chow, Bear!
> 
> How are you coming along with your health? It's nice to see you posting again!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!!!

I really don't like talking about it, because they really got me screwed up, but I'll give a brief run-down:

My right leg & foot has been numb since the operations.(Makes walking difficult)

My BP in my left arm averages 50 points higher than my right arm. (Dizzy much of the time)

I take Lasik & Matolozone to keep the fluids from accumulating in my lungs & around my heart.

Then I take Potassium to keep the Lasik from screwing up my Kidneys.

But the worst is the very large Aneurysms in my descending thoracic aorta.

Also, since November 8th, nothing smells or tastes very good.

As for SmokinAl, the last time I heard from him was a long time ago, he went to Ohio to be with family. Then he disappeared.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> What great looking baby back ribs!  I love the detailed step-by-step....very helpful!
> 
> Thanks for the fabulous q-view!
> 
> Clarissa


Thank You Clarissa!!!

I appreciate it !!!

Bear


----------



## reinhard (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the step by step and pictures of those great looking baby back's. Here is something to look for as far as rib prices. I do all the cooking so i do all the shopping. I dont know if you folks have a Super Target around or if they do the same ad's accross the country but here in the Twin Cities area every year Target has a rib add the week before Memorial Day and the week before Labor Day. Last year they had baby backs for 2.79 lb. limit of 6 [Hormel]. sometimes they have St. Louis ribs as well or sub them if they run out of BB's. Walmart and our local Cubs and Rainbow stores are also getting into the act.  Not familiar with prices accross the country but if you have a Target check it out the week before Memorial Day. Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

Waterswat said:


> I am going to be doing my first ever smoke this weekend and its gonna be baby backs! Could you post what you used for ingredients for your rub? Or anything you recommend. I know there is a lot out there, but that looks good!!


Thank You!!!

I actually used two different rubs on these. One was from a friend, and the other from a friend of my Son. They were both great. I don't know their ingredients, but I like most rubs. As for store bought, I like most of McCormick's, except for their Montreal crap----to me it tastes like salty cardboard chips.

Bear


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 8, 2013)

Bear, I buy BB ribs at Sams Club for a little over $3 per pound. You should check into a membership. Boston Butts are $1.29 per pound. They went down in price. We used to pay $1.59 per pound for butts.

Just thought I would let you know....RTB....


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Bear 

Hang in there buddy, things will get better for you!

It's one day at a time for all of us...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Nice looking ribs, did some couple of weekends ago and we also like them falling off the bone.


Thanks Slinger!!!

Bear


Reinhard said:


> Thanks for the step by step and pictures of those great looking baby back's. Here is something to look for as far as rib prices. I do all the cooking so i do all the shopping. I dont know if you folks have a Super Target around or if they do the same ad's accross the country but here in the Twin Cities area every year Target has a rib add the week before Memorial Day and the week before Labor Day. Last year they had baby backs for 2.79 lb. limit of 6 [Hormel]. sometimes they have St. Louis ribs as well or sub them if they run out of BB's. Walmart and our local Cubs and Rainbow stores are also getting into the act.  Not familiar with prices accross the country but if you have a Target check it out the week before Memorial Day. Reinhard


Thanks Reinhard !!!

I appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Bear, I buy BB ribs at Sams Club for a little over $3 per pound. You should check into a membership. Boston Butts are $1.29 per pound. They went down in price. We used to pay $1.59 per pound for butts.
> 
> Just thought I would let you know....RTB....


Thanks RTBBQ2!!!!

We used to have a membership, but we rarely drove that far, so we left it expire.

Bear


JP61 said:


> Thanks Bear
> 
> Hang in there buddy, things will get better for you!
> 
> It's one day at a time for all of us...


Thank You !!

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (May 9, 2013)

I do have to agree with *RTBBQ2* that Sam's does have good deals on the ribs. Now here they put them 3 to a pack which is good especially if you are having a big gathering.


----------



## rgomez2691 (May 9, 2013)

Bearcarver,

Thanks for your detailed postings.  I'm working through your brisket recipe and will try these baby back ribs tomorrow too!

Rudy


----------



## rgomez2691 (May 9, 2013)

Bearcarver,

Thanks for your detailed postings.  I'm working through your brisket recipe and will try these baby back ribs tomorrow too!

Rudy


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

Rgomez2691 said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed postings.  I'm working through your brisket recipe and will try these baby back ribs tomorrow too!
> 
> Rudy


Thank You Rudy!!!

Hope you enjoy them!!!

Bear


----------



## rgomez2691 (May 15, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rgomez2691
__ May 15, 2013





Great results on ribs but I need a little practice on brisket.  I will try higher temp before wrapping next time.


----------



## comosmoker (May 20, 2013)

Did a rack of baby backs and pork shoulder for pulled pork.  3-2-1 for the ribs.  Mustard and homemade rub on them and just rub on the shoulder.  My best smoke so far!!  Everything turned out great!  I may not complete my mods after all.  Although, I may have a true stick burner in my TMLE.  Temp adjustments were easier and way less frequent.  Plus, you can't go wrong with good wood.  Apple and hickory was mostly used.  Looking for someone with some pecan.












2013-05-18 13.17.00.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 20, 2013


















2013-05-18 19.13.41.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 20, 2013


















2013-05-18 19.14.06.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 20, 2013


















2013-05-18 19.13.54.jpg



__ comosmoker
__ May 20, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

Rgomez2691 said:


> Great results on ribs but I need a little practice on brisket. I will try higher temp before wrapping next time.


Glad you liked them, Rudy!!

Bear


----------



## disco (May 20, 2013)

Great post! Thanks for the timeline it is very helpful.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2013)

Disco said:


> Great post! Thanks for the timeline it is very helpful.


Thanks Disco!!

Always glad to help---even a little!

Bear


----------



## roddy (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice ribs. I like them just as they are falling off the bone. Doing 2 racks tomorrow. One dry one wet. Using Jeff's rub for the first time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Roddy!!

Don't forget the QView!!!

Bear


----------



## meridianman (Jul 2, 2013)

First post so this may be a newbie question, but what is the advantage of putting mustard on before the rub. Most of the recipes I have seen just go straight to rub.

Doing my first BB ribs tomorrow so want to get prepped :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2013)

MeridianMan said:


> First post so this may be a newbie question, but what is the advantage of putting mustard on before the rub. Most of the recipes I have seen just go straight to rub.
> 
> Doing my first BB ribs tomorrow so want to get prepped :)


I put Yellow Mustard on Pork, before the Rub, to help the Rub to stick better.

I put Worcestershire (Thick) on Beef first for the same reason.

Believe it or not, you don't taste the Mustard.

Bear


----------



## grillmastermike (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice lookin' ribs, Bear.  My technique is very similar, although I like to foil wrap them for only about an hour near the end.  I pull them out of the foil, and throw on some extra apple or pecan wood chunks to finish them with a little more smoke at around 250 deg.  I also like to apply a mop sauce to mine throughout cooking, just a little apple juice, apple cider vinegar, a shot of whiskey and a generous spoonful of dry rub.

Making me hungry just thinking about it.  What are the benefits of double wrapping in foil vs. a single wrap?


----------



## alexqc (Sep 13, 2015)

I had guest last night that came at my house to eat.

I've made some baby back ribs using your step by step guide. 

They were amazing!!!!!

Thanks bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2015)

AlexQc said:


> I had guest last night that came at my house to eat.
> 
> I've made some baby back ribs using your step by step guide.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex!!!

I'm real glad you liked them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sleepy (Sep 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *Baby Back Ribs!!!*
> 
> From back when I was AWOL:
> These are the first Baby Backs I've done in a long time, because this is the first time I've seen them under $5 a pound around here in a long time!!!
> ...


Hey Bear, I got an MES for Father's Day this Year BEST GIFT EVER!! and shortly afterward found your step by step guide and we have been in smoker heaven ever since.  Down side is now I have inlaws, outlaws and everyone in between showing up .  I'm going to do some baby backs this weekend and will probably need 4 racks to calm the crowd.  Any recommendations on how to adjust for the extra racks from your posted recipes (cooking time, temperatures or how to gauge when I should foil).  Any help appreciated
Faithful disciple
Kevin


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2020)

sleepy said:


> Hey Bear, I got an MES for Father's Day this Year BEST GIFT EVER!! and shortly afterward found your step by step guide and we have been in smoker heaven ever since.  Down side is now I have inlaws, outlaws and everyone in between showing up .  I'm going to do some baby backs this weekend and will probably need 4 racks to calm the crowd.  Any recommendations on how to adjust for the extra racks from your posted recipes (cooking time, temperatures or how to gauge when I should foil).  Any help appreciated
> Faithful disciple
> Kevin




Hi Kevin!!
Glad you're having a Good time with Great Food.
It shouldn't be much different with a couple more Racks, other than maybe you should rotate the racks, since you'll be using more than one smoking rack.
And it might take a little longer due to having the door open longer when foiling & moving racks around. You could raise the Smoker temp about 20° higher too.
Here's the other "BabyBack Ribs"  Smoke I did. They were Great !!
Baby Back Ribs

Bear


----------

